# What does it feel like to have hemroids or fissue?



## throatburn (Oct 5, 2000)

I have had painfully bowel movements for the past week. I have them once or twice a day. Feels like it is scraping my rectum. Feels like it is tearing my colon. Oh and when I have d my rectum burns afterwards. Only a little bit of blood on the tissue once or twice. Barely noticable. But with how long I have been ill, it is automatic function to watch for problems. Called my GI to see if I should come back in, she tells me to take more fiber and see what that does. That makes me feel good, yeah right, she's not the one passing broke glass stool. *smirk* Sorry if I come across badly. Not feeling to well. So what do hemroids feel like? I am betting it is either that or a fissue. I am not looking for a diagnosis but just some information on what it feels like to have hemroids or a fissue?


----------



## throatburn (Oct 5, 2000)

come on people help a sore rear out. Is anybody out there?People are strange, when your a stranger.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

Howdy stranger,Yeah I'm out here..or now in the little box your reading??







Hemm are swollen blood vessels and sometimes they swell more and if irratated by a BM or if they are sort of out of your butt and are irritated when you wipe they can bleed. They also throb at times. OWWWW...you know your awake when it lifts you out of the chair!! As far as fissures, thats a small tear at the opening of your rectom and that can bleed too. As far as what they feel like??? Sometimes they hurt, like the throbbing kind, and sometimes like the burning kind. I think in your case they hurt more after a bout with D because D is usually pretty acidy. Like putting vinegar on a cut sort of?? Not much to worry about though. Try some prep H and see if that helps. If it doesn't get better and your worried call the Dr back. And have you been eating popcorn or anything like that??? That can feel scrapey when it comes out.Good Luck to you.Deb------------------Keep moving forward...even if you must crawl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

My doc has diagnosed me with roids. I can tell you it hasn't been pleasant. Sometimes they get so bad they bleed a lot. She has put me on prescription suppositories and that helps a little. Nobody has said surgery but I know that helped my brother-in-law. Other than the prescription I just try and tolerate it as best as I can. I feel for you and can definitely relate. I know this doesn't help much but by knowing someone can relate maybe you can get a little comfort.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I have a fissure, and that feels exactly like how you described. It literally feels like i am pooing glass. Thats what i told my doctor. It scrapes real bad, usually when im having c. But have also had trouble with it when im having bad d. hope this helps you .


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

Hemmies hurt, burn, throb. Fissure feels like you're passing broken glass and when you're done it just hurts.Had both had surgery for hemmies and fistula (that's when the fissure gets infected). I think mine got infected because I had an undiagnosed thyroid problem and I wasn't healing right. I'm sure if you take care yours will go away.I would soak in a hot tub a few times a day if you can. Put a little bit of vasoline on a Q-tip and put it on before you go to the bathroom. I would just insert it a little bit and it makes it easier to go.Lisa


----------



## GramX5 (Mar 18, 2000)

I can answer the question in one word. HURTS!If you don't have a sits bath it is one of the best things your money can buy. Soaking helps! I also use Epsom Salts in it. I like the sits bath because you don't have to undress 2 or 3 times a day and soak in the tub. I have had hemroids and fissue. Take Tylenol for the pain. I sit on a O pillow at my computer all the time. I also found Nupercanial (sp?) Ointment is the best!Good luck.Gram


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Throatburn.....How did ya get your user name? Just curious!........Gar------------------Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Well Gramm, my colo-rectal surgeon told me NO O-pillow. Said it is great for women who have had babies, but puts the pressure in the wrong place for this problem. I got a pillow on the internet, forget now where, but it has a channel front to back and higher sides. It is foam, comes with a removable cover, and it is great. I can sit for hours in it where the o-pillow just plain hurt!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

my fissure feels like glass sometimes and sometimes I feel nothing and there is still blood. I am trying everything I went to the naturapath yesterday and they put me on nitric acid remedy which is interesting because the proctologist gave me nitrol to try to heal the fissure and stop the bleeding finally doctors and homeopaths on the same page my advice is get a doctor to look up your rectum better to catch it early then wait till it gets bigger. drinks lots of water, take fibre supplimentsor a stool softner and see if that makes a differrence good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

My fissure wasn't painful when I first noticed blood. However, that evening it did become painful. I took paracetamol (tylenol), and put a local anaesthetic cream on it (Germoline).


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I am like a fissure queen, I have had so many. I have suffered for about 15yrs with them. I find that an HC cream works really well if you put the cream in high enough. My favorite is a cream called proctosedyl ointment, it works really well but is available only in Canada. You can also take a stool softener to help until it heals.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2000)

Meet another fissure queen. About 15 years of dealing with fissures too. At bedtime every night, I put some A & D ointment on a finger cot and insert it as far as I can into the rectum. That seems to coat the area well, and the next morning, my BM slides out easier and with less pain and irritation. I also have a hand-held sprayer in the shower, and run that on the rectal area (lukewarm water) after the morning BM. Later, some Nupercainal if I need it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2000)

what is A 7 D cream? Don't they ever heal ? how can you go 15 years and avoid surgery?if you lubicate why not use a lubricating gel?what about aloe vera gel to heal it does that help? what does help heal? and how do you avoid re opening other then no straining etc


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Bell,Aloe vera gel helps me a LOT LOT!!! I have a fissure and occasionally have hemms that flare up and annoy the hell out of me (sorry but true). I go to my local "natural" food store and get the purest aloe I can get and it is very soothing, cooling and lubricating to my fissure, etc. I figure I can't "OD" on aloe gel and its not drying like some hemm preparations can be after a while. Also, (I DO NOT have a medical back-up for this) but I figure since there are people who drink aloe juice, that it isn't going to hurt me if I get some aloe gel "up inside" if you know what I mean... basically, its just really soothing. Good luck!Jill


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2000)

thank you all for your posts, i think i have a hemm but not too sure. All your posts kinda told me i did and thank you for your at home remedies!!! ~new member


----------



## throatburn (Oct 5, 2000)

thanks everyonetaking fibercon, it has helpedMy username is throatburn due to my acid reflux


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2000)

Throatburn, thank you, thank you, thank you for your post. I'm a new member to this group. I've been reading and reading waiting for someone to mention their "bum". I have been diagnosed with IBS and everyone talks about the D, the abdominal cramps and the nausea--no one ever mentions the BOTTOM-PAIN. Mine can be excruciating. When I don't have D, my BM feels like it's tearing my insides. After a BM I have a constant throbbing pain deep inside my bottom. I've started applying Prep-H atleast 3X's a day, as far up as I can reach. I also sit in a hot bath when the pain is numbing. And the pain seems to shoot up to my abdomen. Then my stomach is sore and nauseous. It's a circular effect. I was told I don't have Hems, but it sure feels like I do. YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2000)

Hello - Throatburn! Do you want to talk about your throatburn with someone who knows *precisely* what you mean by "throatburn".I have run the gauntlet of meds/tests/therapies, and it would be so nice to share, and maybe exchange info.You want?


----------

